# Debating on getting a second dog!



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

I currently have a german shepherd right now, he’s 14 months old right now, very laid back dog. Since the day I got him, I worked with his socialization and not to be too territorial of the backyard. He’s literally been the best German shepherd I have ever owned. He doesn’t wreck the backyard anymore, very well trained now, knows that when I say “no” he’ll never do it again, he’s been awesome! Never have I ever owned a German shepherd in which I let him out of the kennel all day and all night unsupervised until I got Kaiser (current shepherd). 

Now my family and I have been debating on getting another German shepherd. We want to add another one to family and on top of that, we want Kaiser to have another dog he can bond with and play with when were not home. I’ve been training a lot of German shepherds lately and I’m pretty confident I’ll be able to train this next dog we get (of course after looking for the right temperament and such) to be like Kaiser. My question is though, maybe I’m just too confident and the moment I bring another dog into the picture, everything will go to **** lol aka both will be messing up the backyard, having horrible behavior, etc. I’m pretty dominant when it comes to my dogs which I feel played a huge role in raising Kaiser so maybe that will help prevent that? Last time I owned two K9s (had two rotteweilers and two Dobermans at different times) was 15 years ago when I had an ugly backyard, didn’t care about training, and only wanted some dogs so people would stop jumping our yard. 

I just need some opinions what everyone thinks? I don’t have any experience owning two shepherds in the same household at once. I have boarded and trained some shepherds but they only stayed at the house for a week max and I had tight supervision with them. I know I do want to get a female as to my knowledge, it’s easier to own a male and female and just seperate them when the female is in heat or get them fixed. What do you guys think?? 

Thank You!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Richmond Custodio said:


> I just need some opinions what everyone thinks? I don’t have any experience owning two shepherds in the same household at once. I have boarded and trained some shepherds but they only stayed at the house for a week max and I had tight supervision with them. I know I do want to get a female as to my knowledge, it’s easier to own a male and female and just separate them when the female is in heat or get them fixed. What do you guys think??
> 
> Thank You!


That is what we did. Our boy was over two and in a good place training wise. Your first dog becomes a role model for your second. We brought home a female. She is very different from my boy but they get along very well. We never left them out alone together until she was over a year old. Typically she was crated if we left the house. Now she is two and he is almost 4 and great pals. Indoors she submits to him readily. In the yard she challenges him in play because there is plenty of room to run and dodge. I know it is play when I see them bounce and he actually goes to ground and lets her win. It is fun to watch. 

This also means twice the vet bills. Twice the food and treats. Three times the walks (each dog solo and some together) and I sometimes think four times the hair! :grin2:

oh and for heats, our gal wore bloomers and hung out in the crate. She was walked in the yard on leash. We spay her between her 2nd and 3rd heat. Our poor boy was pinning away in love for a couple of weeks while she was in season. He didn't even want to play with his favorite toy. She also was getting tired of being crated so much. And if her heat came during an event like a Dog Fest, we couldn't bring her. So once she was mostly grown we de-sexed her.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am in the same place as the OP. Deja is now ~4 years old, and for us the perfect dog. It is the first time since about 30 years that I have a single dog. Always had at least two, four being the most, but three of those were Whippets (3 Whippets<1 GSD). Having her as a single dog works great for her but for me it is eerily easy and calm. I can't introduce a small breed as she will be too powerful so I am suck with one option: a powerful male. She gets along great with Labs, GSDs and Pits. So far I have been able t contain myself.
Besides this I also miss my Whippets but that is not an option as long as Deja is young. Until I know for sure, she shall be the only dog, which is very easy. Sometimes I hope that one day I find a sad looking mutt on my doorstep, sent from the universe.
OP, think before you leap. Sometimes the idea and/or plan for a second dog is more romantic than reality. Good luck with your decision. In your case I would wait at least for another year and then get a female.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

We had been a single dog household for about a year after euthanizing the old boxer that had been the rottie's lifelong companion. He was not really pining away, he had his cats to herd, and with the super farter/snorer out of the picture he was allowed back in my bedroom at night and was no longer pushed out of the food bowl. I wanted him to be around to mentor my next protector; he was so easy as a baby when the boxer was 2. Yeah, no, it didn't work out that way. 5 months later it is just calming down that they can be in the same room together without the old man snarling and snapping continually because the GSD pup is boisterous. fearless, and wont take corrections from him. They now lie together quietly at night. And they continue to be separated when we are at work. There is less than a 20 lb. difference between them now.

Rottie is my velcro dog, and he has been separated from me for much of this time while attention has been lavished on the pup - and I have felt guilty about it. 

Just be sure you are equal to the task and concessions if things go the worst possible way you can imagine. 



wolfy dog said:


> Sometimes the idea and/or plan for a second dog is more romantic than reality.


 <-- this, perfectly.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I don't think we'll get getting a second dog until my girl has an IPO 1 on her. And that could be quite some time, hahaha. But mainly because I want to be able to invest what I would like into her before worrying about a second, and the second won't even be mine. It'll be my partner's. Speaking from experience, putting a young dog with a puppy makes for some frustrating experiences. The puppy brings out the poor manners in the young dog because they're not quite old enough to have settled and have a "groove", so to speak. I like that older, calmer dogs tend to put the younger dogs in place for being total brats. It also gives them a good role model like car2ner mentioned. Dogs definitely pick up on the energy of the other dog, and generally if they're well behaved the dog learns from their monkey see, monkey do mentality. 

I think it's a good idea to wait until your dog is at least two years old before adding another, personally. Your dog still has a bit of maturing to go through, believe it or not.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Our girl was 3, life was good, easy with her. That first year of the pup is a shot of bringing you back down to earth and a lot of work. They are 3 and 6 now, so we're well back to easy and good. It's so different though having 2 compared to one. I wouldn't change it though.


----------



## apple30sky (Oct 9, 2017)

So it seems you have a well trained dog. My thoughts are does this second dog have EVERYTHING that it’ll need to not cause your family issues. Temperaments are a rule of thumb the personality shows what the dog really is. Another thought is be careful putting to dominant aggressive/ assertive breeds together. It may be a recipe for disaster. Have you thought of a Newfoundland standard poodle mix? So you don’t have 2 bulls in a china closet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

apple30sky said:


> So it seems you have a well trained dog. My thoughts are does this second dog have EVERYTHING that it’ll need to not cause your family issues. Temperaments are a rule of thumb the personality shows what the dog really is. Another thought is be careful putting to dominant aggressive/ assertive breeds together. It may be a recipe for disaster. Have you thought of a Newfoundland standard poodle mix? So you don’t have 2 bulls in a china closet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well of course this second dog won't know everything because 1, shell be a puppy and 2, new dog to new environment. I don't expect this second dog (if I get one) to be well trained the moment she walks through my doors. I put in a good amount of training into my current dog and I figure I can put the same amount into this new dog to teach her what she needs to know. I agree! Paying close attention to what kind of personality I'm adding to the family.


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

ksotto333 said:


> Our girl was 3, life was good, easy with her. That first year of the pup is a shot of bringing you back down to earth and a lot of work. They are 3 and 6 now, so we're well back to easy and good. It's so different though having 2 compared to one. I wouldn't change it though.


When you got your second pup, did he/she bring bad habits to your first pup? That's what I'm worried, that if I bring in this second dog, my current dog will forget all his manners and may pick up on bad habits. I usually wouldn't be worried if my current dog was the dominant type of dog but he isn't too dominant (at least what I'm use to seeing in german shepherds). I feel like because this lack of dominance, if I introduce a new dog, they'll both pick up bad habits? What do you think?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, your dog is young enough to go back into trouble. Once he is solid on obedience as a, say, 4 year old, he will be past that stage. At his current age you can use all your free dog-time for this one dog as he needs it. He is only in the middle of adolescence. (Someone once told me, "Doubt means No.")


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Richmond Custodio said:


> When you got your second pup, did he/she bring bad habits to your first pup? That's what I'm worried, that if I bring in this second dog, my current dog will forget all his manners and may pick up on bad habits. I usually wouldn't be worried if my current dog was the dominant type of dog but he isn't too dominant (at least what I'm use to seeing in german shepherds). I feel like because this lack of dominance, if I introduce a new dog, they'll both pick up bad habits? What do you think?


Did you say you trained your current dog and that you have trained some German Shepherds, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You can see if the wanting a new puppy fades. I remember I went through three bouts of wanting to get a pup and they passed the fourth time it stuck. It can take awhile to find your new pup even if you start now it can be months before you bring a pup home. Often you will be taking your new pup out anyway by him or herself. It?s important to get alone time for each. Max was two when we brought Luna home and started looking around the same age as your dog.


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> (*Someone once told me, "Doubt means No."*)


^^^^
This


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Richmond Custodio said:


> When you got your second pup, did he/she bring bad habits to your first pup? That's what I'm worried, that if I bring in this second dog, my current dog will forget all his manners and may pick up on bad habits. I usually wouldn't be worried if my current dog was the dominant type of dog but he isn't too dominant (at least what I'm use to seeing in german shepherds). I feel like because this lack of dominance, if I introduce a new dog, they'll both pick up bad habits? What do you think?


Not at all. Our older girl knew lawn boundaries, rules in the house, and Della just tagged along and learned them from her. Never tied or contained when outside, Della has never left our yard without permission. It was a big help to us.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I think adding a second dog is worth it. If you are willing to train more than one dog. 
My male was around 16 mos old when I got my second dog. And he didn't learn any bad habits. In fact I tie my p puppy out when I train him. My puppy learns from watching.


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> I think adding a second dog is worth it. If you are willing to train more than one dog.
> My male was around 16 mos old when I got my second dog. And he didn't learn any bad habits. In fact I tie my p puppy out when I train him. My puppy learns from watching.


Really?!? That?s what I was looking for. I don?t mind training more than one dog. I have one kennel, so my plan would be for a few a months, put the new pup in kennel when we?re not supervising and continue training both while ones in the kennel. I was just worried that my first dog will learn bad habits if I add this second dog.


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

ksotto333 said:


> Richmond Custodio said:
> 
> 
> > When you got your second pup, did he/she bring bad habits to your first pup? That's what I'm worried, that if I bring in this second dog, my current dog will forget all his manners and may pick up on bad habits. I usually wouldn't be worried if my current dog was the dominant type of dog but he isn't too dominant (at least what I'm use to seeing in german shepherds). I feel like because this lack of dominance, if I introduce a new dog, they'll both pick up bad habits? What do you think?
> ...


Really?!? Thank you for the reply! Yeah that?s all I was worried about. My shepherd right now is perfect and I don?t want to ruin what he knows by adding this second dog. Thank you for the reply! Would you recommend putting the new one in the kennel and my current roaming the backyard while she?s still getting use to the house rules and such??


----------

